# Is this chalking?



## MichaelL (Mar 29, 2021)

Hey! I know it's early to tell, the egg was laid Saturday and it's Monday right now. However I noticed what seems to be chalking already? There seems to be a whiter circle near the sharpie dot (shows which way is up). Is that chalking, and if not, when does chalking start? Thank you, hope this is fertile! By the way the temp isn't really 90, it is more 88-89 because that thermometer goes by 2 and the other ones I have show 88 or 89.


----------



## MichaelL (Mar 30, 2021)

Photo from today, circle seems to have gotten bigger.




Same pic but right one was edited to lowest brightness


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 30, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> Photo from today, circle seems to have gotten bigger.
> 
> View attachment 322162
> View attachment 322163
> ...


Yep, most likely a good egg! Congrats man!


----------



## MichaelL (Mar 30, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Yep, most likely a good egg! Congrats man!


Thank you!!! Hopefully I'll have some pics of a little hatchling in the next few months!


----------

